# About.com- Great Documentary on Probiotics



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you are a regular reader then you know I am a big fan of probiotics. For the most part, probiotics are well-tolerated and do seem to help to reduce some IBS symptoms. Because probiotics rarely cause negative side effects, they are seen as highly marketable by the food industry and I am seeing increasing numbers of probiotic-enhanced food products in the supermarket. Thus, it is extremely important to be a well-educated consumer to make sure that you are purchasing foods that are best for you.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

